# My Custom Hosting | NC-USA | Starting at $10 a year! | SSD Cached | IPv6 | Nightly Offsite Backups



## MCH-Phil (Jul 1, 2013)

About *My Custom Hosting*
My Custom Hosting was registered back in 2009 and provided hosting only to customers known to the business in real life.  With almost 8 years experience in the hosting industry you should feel right at home with My Custom Hosting.  We aim to offer your the most features at the lowest price possible.  With multiple offsite backup locations, CloudFlare, Softaculous and Nginx, and now VPS, we feel we are almost there but if you have any suggestions to a feature we should add to our line-up please let us know!
 
Self *Managed VPS Plans*
 
xxMini* - $10 per year* - Order Now


64MB Guaranteed RAM (No vSwap or Burst RAM)
3GB Disk Space (SSD Cached)
50GB Data Transfer on 1GB port
1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6 (More IPv4 available at $2 an IP + IPv6 is free)
1 Core (Fair Usage)
xMini* - $15 per year* - Order Now


96MB Guaranteed RAM (No vSwap or Burst RAM)
3GB Disk Space (SSD Cached)
50GB Data Transfer on 1GB port
1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6 (More IPv4 available at $2 an IP + IPv6 is free)
1 Core (Fair Usage)
Mini* - $20 per year* - Order Now


128MB Guaranteed RAM (No vSwap or Burst RAM)
5GB Disk Space (SSD Cached)
50GB Data Transfer on 1GB port
1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6 (More IPv4 available at $2 an IP + IPv6 is free)
2 Core (Fair Usage)
Small* - $4 per month* - Order Now


256MB Guaranteed RAM (No vSwap or Burst RAM)
10GB Disk Space (SSD Cached)
100GB Data Transfer on 1GB port
1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6 (More IPv4 available at $2 an IP + IPv6 is free)
2 Core (Fair Usage)
Medium* - $7 per month* - Order Now


512MB Guaranteed RAM (No vSwap or Burst RAM)
20GB Disk Space (SSD Cached)
200GB Data Transfer on 1GB port
1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6 (More IPv4 available at $2 an IP + IPv6 is free)
2 Core (Fair Usage)
Large* - $12 per month* - Order Now


1024MB Guaranteed RAM (No vSwap or Burst RAM)
40GB Disk Space (SSD Cached)
400GB Data Transfer on 1GB port
1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6 (More IPv4 available at $2 an IP + IPv6 is free)
4 Core (Fair Usage)
xLarge* - $18 per month* - Order Now


1536MB Guaranteed RAM (No vSwap or Burst RAM)
80GB Disk Space (SSD Cached)
800GB Data Transfer on 1GB port
1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6 (More IPv4 available at $2 an IP + IPv6 is free)
4 Core (Fair Usage)
*I/O Stats*: 


[[email protected] ioping-0.6]# ioping -c 10 .
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=1 time=0.0 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=2 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=3 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=4 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=5 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=6 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=7 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=8 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=9 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/111): request=10 time=0.1 ms

--- . (simfs /vz/private/111) ioping statistics ---
10 requests completed in 9001.8 ms, 17065 iops, 66.7 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.1/0.1/0.0 ms


```
[[email protected] ioping-0.6]# ioping -RD .

--- . (simfs /vz/private/111) ioping statistics ---
25589 requests completed in 3000.0 ms, 18964 iops, 74.1 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.1/0.2/0.0 ms
```


```
[[email protected] ioping-0.6]# ioping -RL .

--- . (simfs /vz/private/111) ioping statistics ---
8217 requests completed in 3000.3 ms, 3672 iops, 917.9 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.2/0.3/0.8/0.0 ms
```


```
[[email protected] ioping-0.6]# ioping -RC .

--- . (simfs /vz/private/111) ioping statistics ---
48417 requests completed in 3000.0 ms, 329794 iops, 1288.3 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.0/0.0/0.0 ms
```


```
[[email protected] ~]# dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k oflag=dsync
1024+0 records in
1024+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.74487 s, 391 MB/s
[[email protected] ~]# dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k oflag=dsync
1024+0 records in
1024+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.59439 s, 414 MB/s
[[email protected] ~]# dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k oflag=dsync
1024+0 records in
1024+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.76993 s, 388 MB/s
```
*Bandwidth Stats*:


[[email protected] ~]# wget http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-07-02 08:23:40-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: â100mb.testâ

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 50.1M/s in 2.0s

2013-07-02 08:23:42 (50.1 MB/s) - â100mb.testâ
 *Location*:  All VPS are hosted in Lenoir, North Carolina, at the Dacentec facility.
 
*Uptime Stats*:  Here
 
*Speed Test*:  100Mb / 1Gb
 
*Trace-route*:  199.241.186.170 or 2607:5600:da::12bd:6398
 
*ServerBear Benchmarks*:


http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/05/24/tYwReFq9KG6KQULO

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/05/30/6OzI0mM1pKnVtmnS
http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/05/24/o6T1vBcvf7gU8FaJ
http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/04/kYnPAVmTUwM3rxvv
http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/06/oeGIwAt7WcDsftDF
http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/06/0nXjMyo89jnZIv0w
http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/06/YZBxFhOI9Es3Cq08
http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/06/NWCuDgQAWE6MFL9J
http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/06/q359tIsjJqr3HgYm
*Contact Me*:  E-Mail or Ticket or Website
 
*Average Ticket Response Time*:  Here


Current Average Ticket Response Time: 0 Day(s) 0 Hour(s) 33 Minute(s) and 20 Second(s)
For more information about the services we currently offer please check out http://mycustomhosting.net.


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 2, 2013)

Great offers.

Out of curiosity, do you plan to offer non-OpenVZ virtualization?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you!

As growth allows for expansion yes I will be adding in KVM to the mix.  Being an insanely small host currently limits our growth but things have started picking up decently.  I do not have an ETA currently for KVM.  Soon though, I would love to see something up within the month.


----------



## peterw (Jul 2, 2013)

Great yearly offers. Do you plan to add Debian 7 to the templates?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 2, 2013)

peterw said:


> Great yearly offers. Do you plan to add Debian 7 to the templates?


Thank you!

Yes, I'm actually quite sad I missed adding Debian 7 to the list as Debian is my favorite OS.  It's being added at this time.  Will edit this post when completed!

Debian Wheezy has been added to the list


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2013)

No longer a client, I just terminated my VPS with them because I wasn't using it*. Still, support is great, and I'm impressed Phil got IPv6 up and running. He takes he initiative too, I'll tell you that. A couple of minutes after I submitted my cancellation requested he opened a ticket to me asking if there was anything he could do to convince me to stick around. Believe me, with that kind of initiative, if I'd had any use for the VPS, I would have.

*Story of my life


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 2, 2013)

I have to agree with D... I am a current client and Phil has done wonders. Very responsive! Great VPS! Glad to be a client..


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 2, 2013)

*@**shawn_ky*, Thank you also for your kind words!  We try not to disappoint!


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 4, 2013)

To celebrate the 4th of July, I would like to offer any NEW customers 40% off their first month on any monthly VPS plan!  To take advantage of this offer just use coupon code: VPSB40OFF during checkout to receive the 40% off!


----------

